# New Automated Teller Phone Service Slow



## debodun (Oct 28, 2022)

My bank's automated phone-in teller service really lags lately.  It used to go quickly, with no lag between messages. Now there's such a lag between messages it's frustrating. I dial the number, then there a beep. Twenty seconds later:
Enter your SSN (I do, then) 20 seconds later - 
Enter your PIN number (I do, then 30 seconds later) - 
Please wait while we access our records (30 seconds later)
Your logged in. Which account would you like to access - Press 1 for checking, 2 for savings.
I press a number, then 30 seconds later - Please wait while we access our records.
This goes on and on. I had to go t the bank yesterday and complained about it. The teller said they had "updated" their telephone automated teller service. I said, "Why fix something that was working fine before." He just smiled wryly.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

The digital age. People are becoming obsolete in real world interaction, and the robots and digital programing don't give a darn about human feelings.


----------



## oldmontana (Oct 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> My bank's automated phone-in teller service really lags lately.  It used to go quickly, with no lag between messages. Now there's such a lag between messages it's frustrating. I dial the number, then there a beep. Twenty seconds later:
> Enter your SSN (I do, then) 20 seconds later -
> Enter your PIN number (I do, then 30 seconds later) -
> Please wait while we access our records (30 seconds later)
> ...


I would change banks.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> My bank's automated phone-in teller service really lags lately.  It used to go quickly, with no lag between messages. Now there's such a lag between messages it's frustrating. I dial the number, then there a beep. Twenty seconds later:
> Enter your SSN (I do, then) 20 seconds later -
> Enter your PIN number (I do, then 30 seconds later) -


Have you tried "online" banking??  I use it for automatic payments, and to quickly check my accounts.  I sure wouldn't give out my SS number to some automated message system.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> New Automated Teller Phone Service Slow



The 90s are over now, your bank no doubt has a website, create a login account...you'll like it.


----------



## C50 (Oct 29, 2022)

I automatically push zero with automated answering messages, many times that will take you directly to an actual person, but not always.


----------



## Knight (Oct 29, 2022)

debodun said:


> My bank's automated phone-in teller service really lags lately.  It used to go quickly, with no lag between messages. Now there's such a lag between messages it's frustrating. I dial the number, then there a beep. Twenty seconds later:
> Enter your SSN (I do, then) 20 seconds later -
> Enter your PIN number (I do, then 30 seconds later) -
> Please wait while we access our records (30 seconds later)
> ...


WoW Deb what a unique way to access an account. 

The way we do it while sitting at home at our computer to access our account. One mouse click on the web site,  type the log in name, the pass word & like magic less than 2 seconds later we have all the info we want to access.  Even more amazing is we don't write checks we bill pay online for free.  We could do that from our cell phones but more often than not my fingers wind up poking the wrong letter or number


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 29, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Have you tried "online" banking?? I use it for automatic payments, and to quickly check my accounts.


Yes
The best way these days



Don M. said:


> I sure wouldn't give out my SS number to some automated message system.


No
Never


----------



## debodun (Oct 30, 2022)

I tried it yesterday and it was back to it's usual speed. Perhaps they had other complaints.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 30, 2022)

Knight said:


> WoW Deb what a unique way to access an account.
> 
> The way we do it while sitting at home at our computer to access our account. One mouse click on the web site,  type the log in name, the pass word & like magic less than 2 seconds later we have all the info we want to access.  Even more amazing is we don't write checks we bill pay online for free.  We could do that from our cell phones but more often than not my fingers wind up poking the wrong letter or number


 Absolutely !  That is what I do also, and with Face ID, I don’t even have to bother with the log-in name or password anymore.  It is hard for me to understand why people want to complain about something that is so easily changed in their life.


----------



## C50 (Oct 30, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> It is hard for me to understand why people want to complain about something that is so easily changed in their life.



Because sometimes "change" is the hardest thing of all.


----------



## leastlongprime (Oct 31, 2022)

What's really slow today is the Lotto Machine ($1000mil expected payout)
I bought a scratch ticket. $1.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2022)

debodun said:


> bank's automated phone-in teller service


 I wonder how many banks have that type of automated teller system?
I thought that it's either in-person, or online, or if you call on the phone, then speaking to a person (after getting thru some phone tree, short or long.)


----------

